# Moving cross country- plane vs car



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm moving across the country at the end of this year and have to decide whether to fly with my tiel on a 6hr flight vs. a 5 day car ride. I have seen a few of these types of threads before but haven't heard many first hand accounts from people who have actually flown with their tiel on a plane. I'm trying to decide which way is going to be less stressful on her (and me). The thought of trying to go through security and having her under a seat for 6 hours in a carrier is already causing me anxiety. But when I compare it to 5 days in a car I am wondering if it just might be worth it.

Anybody flown with their tiel before (or driven cross country with one)? I am even thinking about buying an extra seat for her so she can be by my side the whole flight. Not sure if the airline will allow that though. Will have to call and find out.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Abbyroad909 (Dec 7, 2009)

I drove halfway across the country with my two tiels - 2.5 days in the car or so. They didn't seem to mind too much. One is a nervous car rider, one doesn't care at all. For my 'tiels, I just had to talk to them once in awhile. They only got upset when I ran into use a bathroom. Since cars heat up fast, I only ran in to places when I stopped, and I left windows cracked. IN the past I've traveled with someone, so someone can sit with the birds at all times. If you decide to drive, make sure you belt in the travel cage securely.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Either way be sure to have all your vet paperwork in hand, most western states will not allow you to enter or leave without them. I would choose flying if it were me, it would be less stressful on your bird.


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

Yeah I will definitely be taking her in to the vet for a clean bill of health before we move. Ugh- it seems like both ways have their pros and cons, I just need to decide. I know flying would be so much faster and better but am terrified of the stress it may cause her. I lost my other tiel recently to stress/shock and don't want anything like that to happen again. My tiel Fiona is pretty laid back for the most part so she may handle it okay- I just won't know until I do it though. Decisions decisions!

Thank you both for your feedback.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I drove up north with 11 tiels and they all did fine. Took me two and a half days to do so. To be honest, driving really isn't that stressful, my tiels love being in the car. You can get her used to the car before hand by taking her on short trips in it. Flying is just SO expensive (the prices have gone up for birds) and since I had so many it was easier to drive.


----------



## hbps0213 (May 22, 2012)

My tiels love the car... At first they they were nervous but I kept talking to them and I turned their favorite cd on and they had the time of their lives. Not all tiles are the same so it really depends a lot on what you think your tiel would prefer. 
Good luck with your move!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know they would let you take a bird on a regular plane. 
I think the car ride would be nicer for both of you. You have privacy, just the two of you, some music, you can stop anywhere you want, get some fresh air, treats in the store.... Flying is so stressful these days, I have flown so many times, though not with my animals, and I always hate the crowds, smelly and grumpy passengers, and waiting in lines.
My husband, I, and our, then, three-year old son moved from Arizona to Georgia years ago, and we had a great five day road trip.


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

Okay- so it sounds like most tiels do fairly well in a car! Even though it takes longer it may be the best way to go. Roxy- did you have an issue finding hotels that were pet/bird friendly along the way?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Nope...to be honest I didn't even ask. I found hotels that I didn't have to walk through a lobby with the birds and stayed there. Maybe not the most honest way to go about it but its what we used to do when we were kids. And of course the birds got covered as soon as they got in the room so they wouldn't bother anyone else.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Nope...to be honest I didn't even ask. I found hotels that I didn't have to walk through a lobby with the birds and stayed there. Maybe not the most honest way to go about it but its what we used to do when we were kids. And of course the birds got covered as soon as they got in the room so they wouldn't bother anyone else.


This is the best way to do it. You are staying one night and most hotels aren't pet friendly. Better to ask forgiveness than permission in this case.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would vote for the car as well. It's not cross country, but I moved my 18 year old 'tiel about 700 miles last year. I was very worried because he's elderly and extremely neurotic about any kind of change, but he did just fine.


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

I was actually thinking I might be able to sneak her into them! I didn't know how hard it would be. Like you said though as long as I don't have to walk through a lobby. She is pretty quiet anyways so hopefully I won't have any issues. 

Thanks again everyone for the advice.


----------

